# Beetle jelly?



## Sarcastro (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any good beetle jelly recipes or know where I can get some decently priced jellies? I was buying in bulk but, the place that I was purchasing them from no long ships to the US. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 28, 2011)

The only source I'm aware of is Bugs In Cyberspace:

http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Beetle-Jelly-6-packs-bic878.htm


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarcastro, check your inbox.


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 30, 2011)

This canned fruit wont work? http://www.reptiledirect.com/beardeddragoncannedfood.aspx


----------



## Sarcastro (Nov 30, 2011)

bugmankeith said:


> This canned fruit wont work? http://www.reptiledirect.com/beardeddragoncannedfood.aspx


 no the link is for canned reptile food. what im looking for is beetle jelly...for beetles


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 1, 2011)

Sarcastro said:


> no the link is for canned reptile food. what im looking for is beetle jelly...for beetles


The canned food is just canned fruit, what I meant is wont beetles eat those canned fruits too?


----------



## Sarcastro (Dec 1, 2011)

bugmankeith said:


> The canned food is just canned fruit I thogught itwas those crappy can o'crickets, what I meant is wont beetles eat those canned fruits too?


I thought it was those crappy can o' crickets, they would eat it.. but the problem is mold,mites, and those cans are way more expensive than jellies. I was paying about .29cents per. jelly's don't grow mold or fungus.


----------

